# Hand held vs. joystick plow controller...



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

I'm looking at a Fisher plow close to my home upstate, it is a 2004 model MMII with all wiring and mounts and installation for $2900- good deal? It comes with a joystick controller... Now- in your opinion, what are the benefits of a hand held controller versus a joystick controller. Also- if I have him install it with the joystick controller it comes with, can I just get a fishstick in the future and plug it into the same plug as the joystick?

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

That sounds like a good price Matt. I have heard mixed things about the handheld. I heard people don't like them because you constantly have to hold it. I don't know but thats what i heard. I figured you don't have to be hunched over with the joy stick, i figured it would be more comfortable. The truck that i am buying has the joy stick, but i think i am going to buy the hand held. Good luck


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

hand held imo because i can use my right hand to shift and hold the controller and i can raise the plow while i shift where as a joystick you are constantly moving your hand from the joystick to the shifter.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I am assuming the controllers are pretty much the same for fisher and boss. I have tried both (boss) and love the joy stick. I have a small bracket on the side of the controller that allows it to hang on the door in that groove where the window is. I can shift with my right hand and control the plow with my left, now if I only had one more hand to count my money payup


----------



## Gicon (Oct 1, 2005)

Fishstik for Driveways. Joystick for Roadways. Yes they run off the same plug.


----------



## #1 plowtech (Dec 8, 2001)

If you enjoy holding something in your hand,pushing buttons,not wrapping the coiled cord around something,"ALL DAY/NIGHT LONG", the the handheld is your ticket.
You could mount the handheld but whats the point.

Be creative and mount the joystick in a comfortable position.
The joystick is nice because you don't have to use just your THUMB.
Goodluck, Plowtech:waving:


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Our Boss's have joysticks, tried the hand held but it was a PITA.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I have a boss and used the handheld last year and while it was ok i didnt really like it. I bought the joystick and hopefully ill like it better. Im used to to a joystick since that what my dad has and ive used them a bunch in the past years. I mounted my joystick in between the cupholder and the seat on my 03 F-250. its perfect because I can rest my elbow on the armrest and the joystick lands right in the middle of my palm.


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

Joystick over handheld any day. I found myself constantly looking at the handheld.


----------



## ght1098 (Jan 31, 2005)

I prefer the hand held. As stated earlier I can hold it and shift the truck with my right hand and steer with the left.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

Joystick all the way for me......and yes they have the same plug


----------



## M&A Property Maintenance (Sep 29, 2006)

IMHO Fishstick all day long!! Much easier to steer and shift, and you are not hunched over all night long.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

I like the joystick much better. Primarily because it's in a fixed location, I can reach down to operate it because I know exactly where it is, which way to move the joystick etc. The handheld controller just got in my way.


----------



## CNY Plow (Sep 12, 2007)

Yes they use the same plug.
I put the "Fishstik" in my truck and it stayed in the dash mount bracket all the time - except for the time I pulled it out the window to locate a hydraulic leak (once in 11 years).
I don't know why I wasted the money.


----------

